# Yogurt question



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Made my first batch of yogurt over the weekend after receiving a âYogourmetâ yogurt maker as a gift. I donât know why they call it a yogurt âmakerâ as it is nothing more than an incubator. Not like you add the ingredients, turn it on & walk away until it is done. Figure I could have used a crock pot & a thermometer to accomplish the same thing. Well, DD thought it was cool so we gave it a goâ¦anything that gets her to eat healthy is a plus. Not bad for the first batch considering I really need to learn to read directions beforehand. I bought 2% milk instead of whole milk, not realizing that the directions said I should add powdered milk to get the yogurt to thickenâ¦kind of defeats the purpose if you ask me. Besides, I didnât mix in the powder well enough which ended left lumps in the final product. Lessons learned, next time Iâll use whole milk. Not that any of these things stopped us as the quart we made was gone within a few days. 

We used plain yogurt with active cultures. Seemed to work out fine & a lot less expensive than the packets. The intent was to hold back some of the recently made batch as starter for the nextâ¦well, that was the plan. Next time, Iâll set this aside first as I remember that I was supposed to do this as I was getting ready to wash the empty container. 

Good thing there is some of the store bought yogurt left as I hope to make a batch with goat milk tonight. The directions again recommend either powdered milk or unflavored gelatin to make it thick. Is it really necessary to add either of these ingredients? I donât mind a thinner set.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

It is NOT necessary. I never use powdered milk or gelatin. I use one cup fresh yogurt to one gallon of milk. I use raw skimmed milk that has been heated to about 150 then cooled to 115 before adding the "culture". 
Having a good "incubator" is really very handy. I happen to use my gas oven, but before I had that it was kind of a pain to keep the temp right for the 8-12 hours.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

It isn't necessary but when I use powdered milk or gelatin as a thickener I remove two cups of the warm milk into a bowl with a spout mix in the thickener and then pour it back into the incubator through a fine mesh sieve. No lumps - but more dirty dishes!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I never add anything to thicken the yogurt. I prefer it a bit thinner anyhow. I use my 10 gallon stainless pot on the stove on lowest and that makes it warm enough. I heat the milk first then let it cool to the right temp and add the starter. Yesterday I started with 5 gallons of goat milk and one packet of starter and it was good to eat today. We'll eat some, freeze some, and make yogurt cheese from the rest. I'll use the frozen to start the next several batches.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I use 1% milk and sometimes add powder. I forgot with my last batch and didn't notice a big difference. I make 2 gallons at a time and use my dehydrator to incubate it. That lasts me about a week. 

I recently ordered starter to use and like the results, based on other recomendations (from this forum) I use yogurt from the previous batch a few times, then start new with fresh starter. 

When I add the powdered milk, I add it when I start to heat the milk so it's well mixed in by the time I'm ready to add the starter. 

Cathy


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I tried goat milk last night. It was a little thin at 4 hours so I let it go for another 30-45 minutes which seemed to do the trick. Running late this morning as I was trying to set up an incubator before heading out to work so I won't get to taste it until tonight. Thinking the batch might be very good with a little honey drizzled on the top. Making myself hungry...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I never add anything to thicken the yogurt. I prefer it a bit thinner anyhow. I use my 10 gallon stainless pot on the stove on lowest and that makes it warm enough.


And I thought our 5 gallon one was huge... You make that much yogurt?:shocked:
I like using an antique thermocult...It can make a gallon at a time, just put a large bowl in there. It's electric and usually works wonders... It's always runny, though, but I think that's because I use goats milk.
@cowboy joe: I let it go for like 12 hours at least, or 24 hours. 24 hours converts all the lactose if you're lactose intolerant.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> @cowboy joe: I let it go for like 12 hours at least, or 24 hours. 24 hours converts all the lactose if you're lactose intolerant.


Does the yogurt get tart if you incubate the cultures for that long? Thought I read that somewhere. BTW, the goat milk yogurt was still a little runny but fine for my liking after 4 1/2 hrs. Probably should have let it go a few hours longer. Unfortunately, this was store bought and there is a chemical taste to it along the lines of bleach. At $4 a quart, doubt if I'll be making any more like this until I find a local source or get my own goats.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, it gets very tart. I just put honey in it, then some cereal for breakfast. Runny yogurt also makes a great yogurt smoothie, and no water is required then!
I've never touched store milk, except a couple of times at other people houses (the 2% skim tasted horrid).


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> Runny yogurt also makes a great yogurt smoothie, and no water is required then!


Wow...what a great idea! DD loves smoothies! THANKS!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I always let it go 24* too. I think the flavor is better.

Most of the yogurt goes into cheese. I make 5-6 gallons at a whack. I'm getting lots of milk from the LaManchas.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like my yogurt tart. DH likes it a bit sweeter so he'll add a tablespoon of homemade jam and mix that in.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

If your yogurt is too thin for your liking you can put it in colander lined with a couple layers of cheese cloth and drain off some of the whey. That's how they make Greek yogurt.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone have any idea what makes yogurt turn out kinda stringy and slimy? It tastes fine and makes ok smoothies, but the texture is more like snot and not appealing to just eat! What is the ideal temperature for yogurt?

I have a yogurt maker now and it does a great job, but I have to use the small individual cups that come with it and am limited as to the amount I can make. I'd like to try larger batches.

How do you use the dehydrator to incubate the yogurt? I have a dehydrator with the stack of plastic trays, not sure how to set that up for a large quantity of yogurt. I think it may be too warm too, but I'll have to check that to be sure.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

my dehydrator is like a small fridge with removable shelves. So I can take most of the shelves out and have plenty of room. 

I was actually looking around to purchase a yogurt maker and then the light bulb went on - I already had something that I could use that would hold the correct temp and it has plenty of room. I'm sure glad I realized that before I spent the money. 

Cathy


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

I found these Ball 8 oz freezer jars at the local supermarket for $3.50 / 5 jars:

http://www.amazon.com/Jarden-82000-Plastic-Freezer-Jars/dp/B000BOB4C8

They make great, single serving reusable containers for yogurt as they seal up nice & tight plus stack nicely when not in use.


----------

